# Pain on the left side....



## Guest (May 26, 1999)

Hi there... I have had tests about 31/2 years ago. had my gallbladder out, and I have still off and on had intestinal upsets.. Sometimes when I have a pretty good day bowel wise.. I still get this dull swollen or gassy pain on the left side of my intestines.. does anyone else get this????? Sometimes the bentyl takes it away.. It almost feels like a giant gas bubble trapped for about 4 days.... It gets me soooo frustrated.... Am I crazy? please tell me someone else suffers from this..... I use to get this pain a couple of years ago, then it stopped and I am under alot of stress right now... Can that do this>>>>> need insight.. thanks. DOnnaB


----------



## Guest (May 26, 1999)

Hi, Oh, the old pain on the left side!! Yes - I can say that I have experienced that same pain quite alot!!For me it is a dull ache on the lower left side. I struggle with D & control it pretty well - but I do have that dull ache from time to time. I think it could be gas or spasms?? The good thing is that is eventually goes away!!Hang it there and try not to worry!!Anne


----------



## Guest (May 26, 1999)

Hi Donna! I read your posting and thought that I would reply to it. NO you are not going crazy. Yes have the same problem on the left side it get really bad when an attack is on but I feel it otherwise also. I had test run a couple of weeks ago on my lower intestines but to no avail. Do you have IBS C? I am. The doc says that it gs pain and relive it with Gas-x or something. It works off and on for me but it doesn't always solve the problem! Stress can aggervate it but I don't know if that is the cause of it. I really wish I could help you more. I hope you can a least take comfort that you are not alone! Hang in there!







MRW


----------



## Guest (May 26, 1999)

In reply, I sometimes have IBS/C and then once in awhile I have IBS/D.. And then some days I am ok.. It is so odd.....and yes I do have gas and when I push on the left side it does move it around at times..It does leave and can be gone for days and days.. and then bam out of the blue it hits again.. We have had alot of stress.. we own a business that we had to pay thousands of dollars in taxes and financially has set us back personally beyond...I also have fibromyalgia from a car accident last year and am still in physical therapy for neck back and low back problems.. so, as you can tell I am probably a prime target for my IBS to be flaring up.. Thanks for all your help and support......DonnaB


----------



## Guest (May 26, 1999)

Yes, i do too but i think its the spasms. i am having them right now. its a really bad day. i've been to the bathroom 3 times in the last hour. the pain is really bad and you hurt and hurt when there is nothing else to come out. no wonder depression goes along with this, its enough to depress anyone. ------------------ms.ellis


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Donna B, That darn 'ol left sided abd dull ache!(my "spot" is just left and slightly lower to the navel). It has been there since the onset of my IBS. It actually seems to throb at times there- actually this is weird- but when I would lay out in the hot sun too long, I would see it pulsate- I believe it actually to be the at the abd aorta site. If I press there, it is usually quite tender. Before I had my hyster., I was concerned about this, and the fact that I would get that faint-black out feeling whenever I was in the sun or hot tub too long and I could feel my pulse racing. I would also get faint when I stood up from a crouching position. They did an echocardiagram and I believe she also checked my aorta. All they found was mitral and tricuspid valve insufficency. I believe the pain there is probably just were my colon decides to tighten/spasm. I notice it some with stress, and some when I seem to have trapped gas/ or stool there. I'm thinking, maybe the aorta just being there, and is a larger vessel where a large volume of blood collects, and with a bigger pulsating action, irritates the colon next to it and it starts to spasm there. I just made this up of course. My other theory is that this is perhaps where the transverse colon makes its big bend and that's why stool and gas collects/gets trapped there. I also notice it after I eat something with citric acid in. That substance seems to make it more irritable and cause bloating. I would get this same reaction during the allergen drop testing of citric acid.I see you have fibro too. Welcome to the club. We do seem to percieve that pressure pain sensation in the smooth muscle as well as the fibrous muscle, so I think it's a bit of a misnomer. Feel free to tally in on the Fibro-IBSers posting. I thought it would be interesting to see who has these dual conditions on this board. ------------------


----------



## Guest (May 27, 1999)

DonnaBok I am confused---I have this left pain & I have been dying to ask someone about it. This is right below where my waist band would be & it doesn't hurt to press on it. It doesn't flare up w/the d's! and it doesn't spasm. It is only there in the morning when I wake up. Now I have had luck with the d's & finally taking medicine for narcolepsy that finally giving me "normal" bowels. I laughed out loud the 1st time I had a regular bowel movement, had had one in decades. (the downside is the IBS is still there, once I have a normal bowel movement I will go all day long....& it is not d or c; just moving my bowels. But, every since I have had this somewhat regular movement I have had this pain on my left side. It hurts, wake me up & makes me feel nauseaus but, as I said it doesn't hurt to touch. Is this the same thing?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 1999)

I have that pain also. I've had it for years. Just this dull ache on my lower left side. It comes and goes.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 1999)

I don't know if this will help any of you or not, but I finally found relief from a doctor at the Baylor Digestive Disease Center. When examining me, he pressed on the "pain" spot on my left side, just below the waistband. It hurt so bad it brought tears to my eyes. He said that I had developed a "trigger point", which is the body's way of defended a sore area. I know this sounds awful (and it did kind of hurt) but I'm now pain free. He stuck a long needle into my abdomen in four places around my trigger point. He put a numbing medication in there to deaden the nerve. It worked for me.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 1999)

Wow the needle in the abdomen does not sound too pleasant to me.. The pain I get is high to the left... Actually it kind of moves here and there on the left which to me sounds like trapped gas.. It is not everyday....and it almost feels swollen or something.. Just very uncomfortable.. not like stabbing.....who knows... i am on a pretty blah diet and I still get the gas pains and bloatedness etc.etc.....It is soooo exhausting at times.....thanks for all the input.. this is great.... DOnnaB


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 1999)

Donna-I have had a tremendous amount of pain on the lower left side. Ended up in the hospital for 7 hours of testing. Demerol didn't work,so then they tried morphine. I am still having a lot of pain. This is new to me so I am learning to deal with it and change my diet. I am not overweight. I can either go to the bathroom too often or not at all. It is really frustrating. I am trying to learn as much as I possibly can about IBS.------------------


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 1999)

I am sorry you have been in so much pain Jacquline..I pray you are feeling better soon.. Mine really comes and goes... It is never intense like that...But it is definetely uncomfortable.. Alot has to do with types of foods I have been eating etc.. I am really trying to watch my diet now.. It is so sad that what I once use to enjoy is pretty much taken away from me..Oh well I know it is building character in me..







Take care.. Sincerely Donna


----------

